# Hard Drive Replacement - HP Pavillion dv8000



## DebbieV (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi All! I am looking for step by step directions on replacing the hard drive on my Pavillion dv8000. I have purchased a new hard drive, but do not know how to actually swap them out. My current hard drive is giving me an error on start up indicating a failure is coming. I have the restore disks created and am currently running Windows XP Pro. Any info you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Deb


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to laptops 
you will find the maintanence manual here with instructions and diagrams
http://www.frc-tech.com/docs/manuals/SG/hpcompaq/MSG - HP Pavilion dv8000.pdf


----------



## Toadhead (Mar 5, 2008)

If it is the somewhat the same setup as my dv9225, then its very simple. ..

Unplug the power and take out the battery.

Find the panel on the back where your hard drive is and take the screws out..then pull the panel off.

There might be two screws holding your hard drive in place, if so then take those out. 

Grab the little black tab on the hard drive and pull up (might take a little bit of gentle force..not a lot though) It should come right out.

Put the new one in and put all the screws back in place...panel back..etc


----------

